# Let's see some hunting cabins: here's mine



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

Thats a cool pic man! That sure beats my Double Bull blinds for turkey huntin' !!! LOL!


----------



## Canuck Archer (Jul 1, 2007)

Here's ours. Sleeps 8 . Great spot at the end of a big string of swamps. Moose,bear and deer. Crown land . Hunted all week of rifle season last year with my bow and never saw another hunter.:teeth:


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

^^ That's a cool rustic cabin!!


----------



## Garth (Nov 23, 2009)

finally, an original thread. im getting sick of "what arrow is best for me"


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*heres mine*

NE Minnesota.


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

If this thread goes like the other older thread for hunting cabins we'll be in for some cool pics. I suppose guys will again post pictures of their awesome 3000 sq ft log vacation homes with the wraparound deck and 4 car garages. The kind of beautiful places most hunters just dream of having. Bring em on guys. Like we say to the girls at Sturgis..if you're proud of em, show em!
But for me there's something just as special about a small rustic place like the first two guys posted. Maybe it's my red neck and blue collar, but a family built 2 or 3 room cabin would be my choice for a deer camp. Canuck Archer, that place is just flippin awesome.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Some cool cabins. Come on, I know some other guys on here have some hunting pads they could show off.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Not really a hunting cabin but its our home. 
4 bedroom 2 bath 2140 square feet. 
It has 2000 square feet of deck that wraps around the back. So glad I moved from the city 9 years ago.


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

Canuck Archer said:


> Here's ours. Sleeps 8 . Great spot at the end of a big string of swamps. Moose,bear and deer. Crown land . Hunted all week of rifle season last year with my bow and never saw another hunter.:teeth:
> View attachment 1079821


Deep river area?


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

Im really going to enjoy this thread.
I like the older rustic cabins that have storys attached to them


----------



## Bowshott (May 18, 2011)

Nice pics so far. Keep em coming.


----------



## bighink (Oct 13, 2009)

*WI Cabin*

Here is deer camp in WI......and some of the bucks harvested off the farm over the past few years. Good times!


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

bighink said:


> Here is deer camp in WI......and some of the bucks harvested off the farm over the past few years. Good times!
> 
> View attachment 1079936
> View attachment 1079935
> View attachment 1079938


That's fricken sweet!!


----------



## Brshpile (Nov 4, 2010)

You guys have it made, living the dream!


----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

South ga. family farm


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*more of the cabin*

looking to the back and from the back.

Walk out the door and be hunting.....waiting for fall


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

You guys are so LUCKY.....Great Places.......:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::wink:


----------



## huntnheel (Jun 19, 2010)

I knew I shouldn't have clicked on this thread. Jealousy has overtaken me! 
heel


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Here is our hunting cabin on our farm. It was originally built in 1869 and we renovated it a few years back. You can see more pictures at my picasa page:

http://picasaweb.google.com/locustdalehunts/Lodging#


----------



## tz666 (Jul 13, 2006)

my brothers log cabin in woodville, MS


----------



## tz666 (Jul 13, 2006)

small cabin on same property

more pics of both at:

http://public.fotki.com/tz/camp_in_woodville_ms/


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

awesome thread equalled with awesome pics.....

keep it alive!


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

This is where I live...and hunt from....


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Great cabins!


----------



## luvtohunt09 (Oct 2, 2009)

tz666 that is an awesome log cabin. I would love to live in it, but for a hunting camp cabin just a small to the point is good for me.

Everybodys cabin looks great, I love these kind of threads.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

The best one I was in was a family friends on 500 acres in the northwoods. Waterfront with old boathouse. Old fish mount over the fireplace with bunks off the living area, small kitchen with the smell of wood and pipe smoke. Land has since been donated to the state and the cabin will be razed.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Not mine but it's in the family, Southern Ohio, great hunting camp:


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

NChunter33 said:


> South ga. family farm


Holy cow, I just felt like I had Deja Vue.
If anyone ever wanted to know what the REAL south looked like and was all about, all you need is that picture.
+1 for you buddy,
Catto


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

bltiger said:


> Here is our hunting cabin on our farm. It was originally built in 1869 and we renovated it a few years back. You can see more pictures at my picasa page:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/locustdalehunts/Lodging#


AWESOME! You can keep all the fancy ones and I will take this one or Mike in MN's place. Keep it honest and simple.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Awesome cabins!! Keep them coming, guys!!


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Mine in Northern MN. Took the wife and I almost every weekend for 2 summers to drive up there and get it done. Absolutely love it up there.

Lien2



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Lien2 said:


> Mine in Northern MN. Took the wife and I almost every weekend for 2 summers to drive up there and get it done. Absolutely love it up there.
> 
> Lien2
> 
> ...


Beautiful slice of heaven right there, your hard work paid off!


----------



## Tau44 (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW, some great places! I have a piece of property with eletricity but NO water (county water or well). That is my problem. Any suggestions that don't cost a forunate on water for a cabin. I would like to build a small one but would like a bathroom and small shower but we can't get water run to our property. To expensive. The closest place to hook on to county water is about a mile. I thought about having it hauled in but does water get stale if not used alot?


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Tau44 said:


> WOW, some great places! I have a piece of property with eletricity but NO water (county water or well). That is my problem. Any suggestions that don't cost a forunate on water for a cabin. I would like to build a small one but would like a bathroom and small shower but we can't get water run to our property. To expensive. The closest place to hook on to county water is about a mile. I thought about having it hauled in but does water get stale if not used alot?



My plan once I have my own cabin is a large gravity water tank I can fill that has a cap...


----------



## Tau44 (Nov 10, 2010)

Is this an expensive process, having a gravity tank? How long does the water last in this take before it goes stale or bad.


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Dont own it, but have permission and the keys to the gates. Its on small lease in the middle of the national forest I hunt. Built in the late 1890's when mules were the only method of travel in the mountains. The pond is 30 yards down the hill from it.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Our get-away.
View attachment 1080103
View attachment 1080104
View attachment 1080105


----------



## tz666 (Jul 13, 2006)

that is my bros hunting camp, he is a orthopedic surg.
its fantastic, overlooks a 4 acre lake


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Tau44 said:


> WOW, some great places! I have a piece of property with eletricity but NO water (county water or well). That is my problem. Any suggestions that don't cost a forunate on water for a cabin. I would like to build a small one but would like a bathroom and small shower but we can't get water run to our property. To expensive. The closest place to hook on to county water is about a mile. I thought about having it hauled in but does water get stale if not used alot?


We just had a well drilled, but that wasn't cheap. We also had electric put in 3 years ago, but that wasn't cheap, either. You will need some form of electric to run a pump on a well. However, our nearest neighbor is probably 10 miles away and has a ton of solar panels and powers his whole place off it, which is cool. 

Honestly, I would just do a rain cistern with a large holding tank. Google rain cistern and you will see what I'm talking about. If you won't be there every day that should suffice and shouldn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Tau44 said:


> Is this an expensive process, having a gravity tank? How long does the water last in this take before it goes stale or bad.


I believe any feed supply joint can offer a tank, I also believe there is a way to add water conditioner to the tank to keep it clean, I would only use it for washing not drinking either way..


----------



## kubes14001 (Nov 22, 2006)

Here is my place in the Southern Tier of WNY....it is a work in progress!!!


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's mine:












Sorry for the dark picture, it's all I can find on my work computer.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Some sweeeeet places here for sure!


----------



## ukcat82 (Feb 12, 2010)

Scott County, VA


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

wow I thought this said hunting cabin, not vacation get-a-ways... You guys should feel proud. Some of those are pretty nice.

i say hunting cabin, it does not include a TV or inside plumbing.


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

nice set-ups guys. Mine is the KOA nearest wherever im hunting at the time


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

YZ125MM700 said:


> nice set-ups guys. Mine is the KOA nearest wherever im hunting at the time


Not a thing wrong with that. Everyone has to start there to fully appreciate the other stuff.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Supershark said:


> wow I thought this said hunting cabin, not vacation get-a-ways... You guys should feel proud. Some of those are pretty nice.
> 
> i say hunting cabin, it does not include a TV or inside plumbing.


We all have different thoughts on "ruffin' it" :smile:


----------



## Moe4487 (Feb 10, 2011)

http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&refsrc=h...232&set=a.32836998232.30739.503123232&refid=0

I can't post the picture from my phone but this my in-laws cabin we go to all the time in northern MN. We can duck and deer hunt right outside. Will someday be ours!


----------



## achase303 (Mar 6, 2008)

not much but its all we have...


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

^HAHA good stuff.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

achase303 said:


> not much but its all we have...


I'd take it...


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

Tau44 said:


> WOW, some great places! I have a piece of property with eletricity but NO water (county water or well). That is my problem. Any suggestions that don't cost a forunate on water for a cabin. I would like to build a small one but would like a bathroom and small shower but we can't get water run to our property. To expensive. The closest place to hook on to county water is about a mile. I thought about having it hauled in but does water get stale if not used alot?


At my place we haul in drinking water. We also have a sand point hand pump for a shallow well for washing. I use a bag shower and a large fiberglass tote thingy to stand in. 

It's work to haul water but everything is handle multiple times as we have to cross 190 yards of lake to get to our place. 

(imagine the work it was to do a tear off and re-roof, we hauled out the old too)

Currently we use a 4kw generator, but hope to have electricity hooked up some year.

I can say that we don't get bothered much.


----------



## Jarocal (Feb 21, 2010)

robbcayman said:


> We just had a well drilled, but that wasn't cheap. We also had electric put in 3 years ago, but that wasn't cheap, either. *You will need some form of electric to run a pump on a well*. However, our nearest neighbor is probably 10 miles away and has a ton of solar panels and powers his whole place off it, which is cool.
> 
> Honestly, I would just do a rain cistern with a large holding tank. Google rain cistern and you will see what I'm talking about. If you won't be there every day that should suffice and shouldn't cost an arm and a leg.


They do still make hand pumps, even if most people opt for elecric ones...


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

robbcayman said:


> We just had a well drilled, but that wasn't cheap. We also had electric put in 3 years ago, but that wasn't cheap, either. You will need some form of electric to run a pump on a well. However, our nearest neighbor is probably 10 miles away and has a ton of solar panels and powers his whole place off it, which is cool.
> 
> *Honestly, I would just do a rain cistern with a large holding tank. Google rain cistern an*d you will see what I'm talking about. If you won't be there every day that should suffice and shouldn't cost an arm and a leg.



I thought of doing that too.

But after the third week in October it just might freeze a lil' solid.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Boy I can't even afford to buy a house...I need a better job lol


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

C'mon let's see them today


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

nice places all


----------



## Bohunterdaniel (Nov 10, 2010)

robbcayman said:


> It's not much, but it serves as a great little seasonal hunting base camp. It hardly ever snows there, so I though that would make a unique picture. It has satellite tv, air conditioning, just plumbed it and we're putting in a small shower and toilet next month. It's located in the hills of S.E. Oklahoma.


Thats awesome! where at in southeast oklahoma? I hunt around mcalester a lot.


----------



## muley40 (Jun 10, 2005)

This is a excellent thread, thanks for starting it, those are some really neat get aways,


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Bohunterdaniel said:


> Thats awesome! where at in southeast oklahoma? I hunt around mcalester a lot.


Thanks!! Near the town of Wilburton up in the hills, so not too far from you.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

robbcayman said:


> It's not much, but it serves as a great little seasonal hunting base camp. It hardly ever snows there, so I though that would make a unique picture. It has satellite tv, air conditioning, just plumbed it and we're putting in a small shower and toilet next month. It's located in the hills of S.E. Oklahoma.


Pretty sweet Robbie. Very nice place to get away. 
DB


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Great Thread!*


----------



## JPN800 (Jul 15, 2008)

Here is mine, I was taking a pic of the tractor at the time.


----------



## qdmbucks (Mar 10, 2008)

RT1 said:


> awesome thread equalled with awesome pics.....
> 
> keep it alive!


Agreed. Hope to have my own very soon.

Matt


----------



## baumunkdj (Aug 6, 2010)

JPN800 said:


> Here is mine, I was taking a pic of the tractor at the time.


You have my dream house man


----------



## CKyleC (Sep 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

very nice digs


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

85 acres of pure family tradition....pee of the porch because we can


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok, I think I dislike not having a "cabin".


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Some nice places here....

Sadly most probably cost more than my house.....

One day I hope to have me my little slice of heaven back in the sticks.


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

All those are nice. I am praying I will be able post a picture in the near future.


----------



## Grifter (Jan 7, 2009)

Some great looking hunting cabins! Here's our cabin in MN. It's a mile back in on our property and we never see another person or a vehicle.


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice cabin!!


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

Cabin is undergoing some major renovations at the moment. Included is a new septic,, water system, mud room, bathroom, loft, deck, etc. Should be fun to post an after picture when she's all done.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

James Vee said:


> Cabin is undergoing some major renovations at the moment. Included is a new septic,, water system, mud room, bathroom, loft, deck, etc. Should be fun to post an after picture when she's all done.


Wow. Looks like a lot of work, but I bet it will be spectacular when it's all done.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

PAstringking said:


> 85 acres of pure family tradition....pee of the porch because we can


Nice!


----------



## Canuck Archer (Jul 1, 2007)

Close. It's out at Round Lake Center. 30 miles south of Pembroke.


Justin82 said:


> Deep river area?


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

James Vee said:


> Cabin is undergoing some major renovations at the moment. Included is a new septic,, water system, mud room, bathroom, loft, deck, etc. Should be fun to post an after picture when she's all done.



Wow, that's awesome. One question, what's a mud room?


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

Mud room is a room designated for coming in directly from being in the field where you can take off your gear. It's called a mud room because you don't have to worry about being wet or dirty when you come in as it will be away from the main quarters.


----------



## alxb2003 (Nov 1, 2009)

belongs to a friend. we stay there during the hunting seasons. on a big hill a long way from the road. must have 4wd to get there. deer and turkey out the front door.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

"Cabin"? Who needs a cabin? :wink:


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

My cottage


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

and some bucks that run around my cottage


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

I agree with you about South GA family farm pic. I can taste the sweet tea and hear the crickets by just looking at it. I was born in the Mountains of NC and live just north of Spartanburg SC now and that pic is like going back in time to when I was a kid. AWESOME!


----------



## kensum1 (May 16, 2010)

Family summer/early fall log home. Not accessible in winter. Near Steamboat. Part of the great grandparents homestead property that goes back to the early 1900's. Dad's been hunting there since 1950.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

kensum1 said:


> Family summer/early fall log home. Not accessible in winter. Near Steamboat. Part of the great grandparents homestead property that goes back to the early 1900's. Dad's been hunting there since 1950.


awesome pics everyone,

keep em coming


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Our old farm house "Hunting Lodge" get away......


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

Very cool ya'll! Retiring from the Navy in 12 years at age 38, then finally planting some permanent roots somewhere. I see a lot of land and a nice little farmhouse in my future!


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Some beautiful places!


----------



## Nuge60 (Jan 23, 2008)

*The BEAST!!*

She's ugly, but comfortable and she RUNS!! We're thinking of painting her military camouflage and I want to add some cardboard missiles and machine guns to the roof; kind of an A-Team RV!! LOL!!:mg:


----------



## catfish2 (Aug 15, 2010)

For all in this thread a wishin and a hopin........our ole camp justa few short years ago......and our new digs a whole lotta work later.........don't give up


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

*Camp*

Bradford County.


----------



## remington74 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## RyanC. (Aug 12, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

remington74 said:


> View attachment 1084370
> View attachment 1084369
> View attachment 1084368
> View attachment 1084367


That is amazing!!!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

new month, there has to be alot more to show off


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

some great places and pics fellas...i'll add a few...


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

obsessedLSS said:


> some great places and pics fellas...i'll add a few...


Hey, I know that place.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

bigrackHack said:


> Hey, I know that place.


:thumb: it's only heaven!


----------



## BoonROTO (Sep 17, 2009)

Someof you guys have some serious cash flow, nice places!


----------



## treetops (May 17, 2011)

My NEW hunting cabin...not nearly the charm of the cabins on here, but it's portable!!


----------



## baumunkdj (Aug 6, 2010)

remington74 said:


> View attachment 1084370
> View attachment 1084369
> View attachment 1084368
> View attachment 1084367


Well I'm jealous...


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

baumunkdj said:


> Well I'm jealous...


i'm jealous of all of them....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

treetops said:


> My NEW hunting cabin...not nearly the charm of the cabins on here, but it's portable!!


That's a sweet rig!!!


----------



## Nuge60 (Jan 23, 2008)

C'mon, guys!! Most of these look like MANSIONS!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

well I have a few but this ones has the lowest taxes


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm right there with you NYHILLBILLY. I'm in the real LOW RENT projects..
Antelope, public land last year.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> I'm right there with you NYHILLBILLY. I'm in the real LOW RENT projects..
> Antelope, public land last year.


come on John dig up one of you old ones!!! you know before these tents had all the modern materials


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

does camp on the beach count, this is my setup while hunting/fishing for sharks.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

There arre somr really great pics on here.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

This is one dug in on the side of a hill with my Marine Buddies in 63. Just a hole & your poncho or 1/2 of a shelter if needed. I'm the Navy Corpsman in the white T.
Slept in a few other's similar.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> This is one dug in on the side of a hill with my Marine Buddies in 63. Just a hole & your poncho or 1/2 of a shelter if needed. I'm the Navy Corpsman in the white T.
> Slept in a few other's similar.


I new you have a old one with the story . Thanks for posting. Thanks for serving also!!!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> This is one dug in on the side of a hill with my Marine Buddies in 63. Just a hole & your poncho or 1/2 of a shelter if needed. I'm the Navy Corpsman in the white T.
> Slept in a few other's similar.


Coolest photo on here. Thanks for serving!!


----------



## oakwood304 (May 19, 2006)

In the Adirondack Mountains on some leased land from the paper company.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

ahunter55 said:


> This is one dug in on the side of a hill with my Marine Buddies in 63. Just a hole & your poncho or 1/2 of a shelter if needed. I'm the Navy Corpsman in the white T.
> Slept in a few other's similar.


thank you for sharing your picture....also, thank you for serving and for the sacrifices you gave up for us today. :cheers:


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

if some of these are you guys camps, i cant even imagine what your house must look like. your heating bill is probably more than my rent.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

jlh42581 said:


> if some of these are you guys camps, i cant even imagine what your house must look like. your heating bill is probably more than my rent.


*maybe we should do a thread on hunting cabin and your house...comparison photo's....lol*


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

jlh42581 said:


> if some of these are you guys camps, i cant even imagine what your house must look like. your heating bill is probably more than my rent.


our home is only 1400sqft. :thumb:


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

RT1 said:


> *maybe we should do a thread on hunting cabin and your house...comparison photo's....lol*


lol, the funny thing is, i live in a very modern apartment, its sharp. i also am a MEMBER of a hunting camp thats large, with lots of land but I dont own it and it has probably 20 members. its a place to sleep, take a break and eat, nothing mind blowing.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

Three pics of our little cabin in SW Wisconsin and the one is our hunting camp in WY. Stay in an old shed, it's dry and warm.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice places guys!


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Heres mine been in the family since 1940 addition put on in 75


----------



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

Helped a buddy of mine build this cabin in KS... we did everything from concrete, to plumbing, to electrical, to etc...


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

Update June 4th, new 6' crawl space has been poured.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

^^ Wow, that looks like a lot of work. When will it be finished?


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

Nuge60 said:


> She's ugly, but comfortable and she RUNS!! We're thinking of painting her military camouflage and I want to add some cardboard missiles and machine guns to the roof; kind of an A-Team RV!! LOL!!:mg:



Don't ya mean "Spies Like Us" ?

Loved that movie...


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

Really not sure, but I would expect July.


----------



## WHAC Hunter (Jul 3, 2006)

Great pics. guys! I don't personally own any hunting or fishing property as I'm on disabliity since 1999 & don't make much money at all from SSD. 

But make no mistake I have plenty of private property here in Western WA. state, Idaho, Montana,Wyoming, Colrado & Alaska to hunt & fish for me & my members.

Example: I'm leaving June 17th. to July 22nd. to Alaska to fish Trout & Red salmon on the Kasilof & Keni rivers for 2 wks. while staying in my cousins RV on his property in Kasilof.
Then were off to Wasilla to my WHAC vice presidents house for 2 wks. to fish for Silvers & Reds on quite a few local rivers, also Palmer & Anchorage areas. So I don't own 
these properties but can use them as we need & in turn we take care of them when they come here with free guides places to stay ect..! It makes for a great tight nit 
group of soprtsman & makes it possible for everyone to get what they need without owning property in all those locations.


----------



## OregonSlinger (Jan 1, 2011)

willie said:


> "Cabin"? Who needs a cabin? :wink:


That guy is a BAMF for sure


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

MNmike said:


> Don't ya mean "Spies Like Us" ?
> 
> Loved that movie...


Wasn't there a militarised RV in the movie "stripes" as well ?

Woody


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

yup


----------



## Brangus09 (Jun 5, 2011)

2 Ultras said:


> If this thread goes like the other older thread for hunting cabins we'll be in for some cool pics. I suppose guys will again post pictures of their awesome 3000 sq ft log vacation homes with the wraparound deck and 4 car garages. The kind of beautiful places most hunters just dream of having. Bring em on guys. Like we say to the girls at Sturgis..if you're proud of em, show em!
> But for me there's something just as special about a small rustic place like the first two guys posted. Maybe it's my red neck and blue collar, but a family built 2 or 3 room cabin would be my choice for a deer camp. Canuck Archer, that place is just flippin awesome.


I agree with the rustic comment. The cabin on the ranch I used to work on/hunt was nothing more than 2 of the portable sheds you can buy at home depot or lowes lol. It even had sharpie writing all over the walls with dates and sizes of bucks killed on the places.
Heaven on earth right there boys.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

That's the movie I was thinking of....


----------



## JOrlick (Jun 4, 2011)

Just looked through all 5 pages, some really really nice places here. I'll have to get some pictures of the 'cabin' we just 'renovated'. There was an old homesite on a private lake off of the river here, we went in over the last year and made sure the old chimney was stable and built around it. Maybe a 15'x20' shelter, but its got a hell of a fireplace, 3 cots and plenty of floorspace for sleepin' bags.


----------



## Blackhawkhunter (Aug 31, 2009)

Here's mine in northern Ontario, buit by my wife and I in 2008










Put a big back door in so I can drive the ATV straight in.










Built some bunks for the kids last trip.


----------



## Bru-MI (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow! That looks beautiful. What county are you in?


----------



## Blackhawkhunter (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks, got a nice 5 acre pond about 30 yards from the front veranda. Seen big moose and bears from the front door. It's straight over the border from the UP into Ontario and about 50 miles east.


----------



## Nosdog2 (Sep 28, 2003)

Some greatl looking placees on here, some nicer than my house! I will get some pics up of mine later.


----------



## TreeTopKing (Aug 8, 2010)

robbcayman said:


> It's not much, but it serves as a great little seasonal hunting base camp. It hardly ever snows there, so I though that would make a unique picture. It has satellite tv, air conditioning, just plumbed it and we're putting in a small shower and toilet next month. It's located in the hills of S.E. Oklahoma.


thats a pretty fancy turkey blind :wink:


----------



## x4hunter (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's my camp in northern Maine. No power, no water, lots of moose, deer, partridge and bear.



























Here's one of the bigger moose I've seen right in front of camp.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Lots of nice places here guys keep them coming.


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

You guys are making me want to build one. Great places.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

nice looking places guys


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

TTT let's see some more!!


----------



## Gurnbow (Dec 19, 2008)

We built this on the east edge of our 1100 acres. 4 locked gate access points around the property.


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

Here's mine...on 56 acres in the Catskills.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice cabins!!!


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

Our mobile hunting cabin. We park it next to the old farm house.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

cityhunter346 said:


> Here's mine...on 56 acres in the Catskills.


dang, you got green grass!!!!!! jealous!!!!!

nice setup! :cheers: :thumb:


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

obsessedLSS said:


> dang, you got green grass!!!!!! jealous!!!!!
> 
> nice setup! :cheers: :thumb:


Thank you! I was never one for "roughing it" when I go hunting. The grass is nice, until I have to pull out the mower and weed wacker!


----------



## yougoteem (Feb 3, 2004)

You just gotta love deer camp! Framed it up then used panels from an insulated over the road refer trailer for the walls and ceiling. Even had enough left over to build a outhouse. Great times!


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

cityhunter346 said:


> Thank you! I was never one for "roughing it" when I go hunting. The grass is nice, until I have to pull out the mower and weed wacker!


down here in South Texas, we haven't had that problem for a while...this drought is killing us... LOL


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

yougoteem said:


> You just gotta love deer camp! Framed it up then used panels from an insulated over the road refer trailer for the walls and ceiling. Even had enough left over to build a outhouse. Great times!


Well done!!! That's a classic deer camp.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Very cool thread


----------



## jrad15 (Oct 27, 2009)

*Central VA*

Im very lucky that the generation before me has over the years put together a heaven on earth for me to go to every deer/turkey season.


----------



## Nosdog2 (Sep 28, 2003)

Man taht is nice!! Nothing like a soak in the hot tub after a long day on the stand eh?!


----------



## Hoyt_AlphaMax32 (Aug 31, 2010)

My hunting camp in nw pa...

View attachment 1087966
View attachment 1087967
View attachment 1087968


----------



## Bucks & Ducks (May 15, 2010)

http://images.craigslist.org/3k73p13l65V25T35U1b5ub9130c0464131816.jpg

There's mine. I just bought it. I hope it shows up.


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

Here is the cabin i hunt outta... located in the southern tier of NY...


----------



## dwalk80 (Apr 21, 2011)

Man, all these beautiful cabins are making me jealous. My current hunting lodge is a tent and public land.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hoyt_AlphaMax32 said:


> My hunting camp in nw pa...
> 
> View attachment 1087966
> View attachment 1087967
> View attachment 1087968


That's nice!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

jrad15 said:


> Im very lucky that the generation before me has over the years put together a heaven on earth for me to go to every deer/turkey season.


Virginia.......beautiful land!!!!
I miss it there!


----------



## wacnstac (Aug 21, 2003)

bighink said:


> Here is deer camp in WI......and some of the bucks harvested off the farm over the past few years. Good times!
> 
> View attachment 1079936
> View attachment 1079935
> View attachment 1079938


Love that Wisconsin hunting cabin.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Over the years my hunting travels have landed me in all kinds of places. Some dives and some really nice places. But this place sticks in my mind more than any other. Although I don't own it I have spent some time there. It really gives me the feeling of the old west. sitting in the outhouse in the morning looking at the rattler skins while you doing you business , Kinda sets you back in time to the pioneer days. Makes you think of how the true old west was. I think of this place often. Some day I will own a camp and I tell you it will be similar to this one. This is my idea of the ideal camp.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Over the years my hunting travels have landed me in all kinds of places. Some dives and some really nice places. But this place sticks in my mind more than any other. Although I don't own it I have spent some time there. It really gives me the feeling of the old west. sitting in the outhouse in the morning looking at the rattler skins while you doing you business , Kinda sets you back in time to the pioneer days. Makes you think of how the true old west was. I think of this place often. Some day I will own a camp and I tell you it will be similar to this one. This is my idea of the ideal camp.


cool and rustic, nice!


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Over the years my hunting travels have landed me in all kinds of places. Some dives and some really nice places. But this place sticks in my mind more than any other. Although I don't own it I have spent some time there. It really gives me the feeling of the old west. sitting in the outhouse in the morning looking at the rattler skins while you doing you business , Kinda sets you back in time to the pioneer days. Makes you think of how the true old west was. I think of this place often. Some day I will own a camp and I tell you it will be similar to this one. This is my idea of the ideal camp.


That's cool man! When we went to Colorado we met a nice lady who had a setup like that and she let us stay there and in return we fixed a few broke pipes for her. It was an awesome deal, I'll try to dig up the pics.


----------



## Nuge60 (Jan 23, 2008)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Over the years my hunting travels have landed me in all kinds of places. Some dives and some really nice places. But this place sticks in my mind more than any other. Although I don't own it I have spent some time there. It really gives me the feeling of the old west. sitting in the outhouse in the morning looking at the rattler skins while you doing you business , Kinda sets you back in time to the pioneer days. Makes you think of how the true old west was. I think of this place often. Some day I will own a camp and I tell you it will be similar to this one. This is my idea of the ideal camp.


Are those logs "chinked" with cement?? Just curious...:thumbs_up


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Nuge60 said:


> Are those logs "chinked" with cement?? Just curious...:thumbs_up


Looked to me like cement , and I could not find any cracks


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

Spring bear camp (twenty-five years ago) in Alaska and a deer camp my great uncle built back in the thirties here in Maine.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

keep em coming


----------



## velpoe (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's mine in West Virginia...it has electricity but no water.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

adrenalinerush said:


> Helped a buddy of mine build this cabin in KS... we did everything from concrete, to plumbing, to electrical, to etc...
> View attachment 1086346
> 
> View attachment 1086348
> ...




I love it, nice and simple!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I like it also


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

let's see some more posts


----------



## jspecracer (Oct 11, 2010)

i love looking at pics of cabins! keep them coming! one day.....


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

posco said:


> Spring bear camp (twenty-five years ago) in Alaska and a deer camp my great uncle built back in the thirties here in Maine.


Love the old pics!

Lien2


----------



## DevinCamPA (Jan 26, 2004)

Great thread! love seeing these pics

Heres our cabin in SW, Pennsylvania


----------



## velpoe (Dec 28, 2009)

ttt


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

DevinCamPA said:


> Great thread! love seeing these pics
> 
> Heres our cabin in SW, Pennsylvania


That's a really nice setup!!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

My mobile "cabin"...:wink:...goes wherever I go...wasn't going far in this pic.

Nice setups from everyone else. Someday (I keep telling myself)...


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

DevinCamPA said:


> Great thread! love seeing these pics
> 
> Heres our cabin in SW, Pennsylvania


great looking place!!!!
have anymore pics of your place and property.....
how many acres...?


----------



## Firefighter 73 (Jun 10, 2011)

ahunter55 said:


> This is one dug in on the side of a hill with my Marine Buddies in 63. Just a hole & your poncho or 1/2 of a shelter if needed. I'm the Navy Corpsman in the white T.
> Slept in a few other's similar.


Thank you for all the sacrifices you made so that we can have these beautiful hunting camps.


----------



## killzone90 (Sep 14, 2009)

those are all amazing lookin cabins


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

all the places are cool in their own way...!!!

keep em coming!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Keep them coming evryone, great places that I would love to own. Someday..............


----------



## TDBone (May 23, 2008)

Here is my "new" mobile hunting camper. She was an ol' wore out 1972 roadrunner...but now shes a new beauty. 

The thread is picture heavy, but make sure to get to the second page for more updated photos.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=552677


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

On my porch, relaxing. Hard rto envision a prettier June evening.
View attachment 1091715


----------



## Moe4487 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Our hideaway - Northern MN*

Here is ours...(it was in an earlier post but I got the pictures on here a little easier!) 
It's actually my in-laws that they built it themselves from the ground up. We love going up there and it has great fishing, duck hunting, and deer hunting right outside. Also has public hunting land and lakes close to it. We have running water (well), electricity, but no septic...just a good ole' outhouse! We are lucky and blessed to have a place like this to call our own!


----------



## liveatfulldraw (Aug 23, 2010)

The REALLY cool thing, isn't the the cabins, but how family and friends told crazy awesome stories at night in them. I can only imagine all the fun that have a cabin would be! Awesome pics everyone!


----------



## Nuge60 (Jan 23, 2008)

TDBone said:


> Here is my "new" mobile hunting camper. She was an ol' wore out 1972 roadrunner...but now shes a new beauty.
> 
> The thread is picture heavy, but make sure to get to the second page for more updated photos.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=552677


DUDE!!! That's SWEET!!! How about helping me paint my Beast like that??


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

TDBone said:


> Here is my "new" mobile hunting camper. She was an ol' wore out 1972 roadrunner...but now shes a new beauty.
> 
> The thread is picture heavy, but make sure to get to the second page for more updated photos.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=552677


Unreal redo!! Seriously, that was one heck of a project and it turned out awesome.


----------



## TDBone (May 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. Took some work, but got her done.


----------



## Gappster (Jun 13, 2007)

http://bigrackhuntingshack.blogspot.com

Here are some pictures of my place on 160 acres. No roads, and landlocked. Seldom see a hunter. Sits on the edge of a coulee.


----------



## Spikehorn11 (Aug 5, 2005)

DevinCamPA said:


> Great thread! love seeing these pics
> 
> Heres our cabin in SW, Pennsylvania



I like it. Someday I hope to have one like that. What style is it called?


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## tikaldah2000 (Apr 12, 2008)

Mine is mobile.


----------



## Nuge60 (Jan 23, 2008)

tikaldah2000 said:


> Mine is mobile.


I'd like to see more pics of that one!!!


----------



## Gappster (Jun 13, 2007)

Here is my place in ND(link). There are 2 main scenic areas in ND. The Badlands, and my hunting land is in the other. This cabin sits on 160 acres. This land is landlock, so no roads since the trail is on field edge and get cultivated each year. There is 520 ares that is post, of which about half is native woodlands that has never been cut. 

www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5833143023/


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

View attachment 1093405
View attachment 1093406


----------



## baumunkdj (Aug 6, 2010)

Coldone said:


> View attachment 1093405
> View attachment 1093406


Beer and donuts...breakfast of champions


----------



## DevinCamPA (Jan 26, 2004)

Spikehorn11 said:


> I like it. Someday I hope to have one like that. What style is it called?


Thanks for the kind words guys...
We have roughly 200acres...Mainly wooded ridges

The house is just a typcial A-frame house


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Gappster said:


> Here is my place in ND(link). There are 2 main scenic areas in ND. The Badlands, and my hunting land is in the other. This cabin sits on 160 acres. This land is landlock, so no roads since the trail is on field edge and get cultivated each year. There is 520 ares that is post, of which about half is native woodlands that has never been cut.
> 
> www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5833143023/


Looks like a super nice place!!!


----------



## Gappster (Jun 13, 2007)

*Pics of Cabin and hunting land in ND*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2570774917/

Surf under JimGapp's photostream


----------



## jdslyr (Jan 27, 2005)

James Vee said:


> Cabin is undergoing some major renovations at the moment. Included is a new septic,, water system, mud room, bathroom, loft, deck, etc. Should be fun to post an after picture when she's all done.


Nice! living and making the dream come true!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

A few pics of our cabin from the inside. We have water now, but still need to plumb it and add a small shower, sink and toilet. We have a goal to finish the insulation before deer season. Oh.. and finish the kitchen, too. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## emac396 (Jul 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

let's get this thread going again


----------



## Jacksss (Sep 3, 2010)

First tree off deck is 13 yards shooting 11 yds


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Jacksss (Sep 3, 2010)

Inside treestand







One critter I have pinned at that 13 yd tree







This one is a little closer than 13 yds







This one is also closer than 13 yds and all because of camo on my propane tank


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

^^ Awesome photos!!


----------



## Jacksss (Sep 3, 2010)

Man, there's definitely some sweet places on here!


----------



## Iron drinker (May 12, 2011)

It ain't much, but it does have a deck:wink:


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

great photos, keep em coming


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

Man I am jealous. Someday. Someday.


----------



## Allagash Hunter (Mar 9, 2011)

http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l524/JimPushee/Camp018.jpg
This is the family camp in Dickey, Maine. Access to 3.5 miliion acres of forest land.
http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l524/JimPushee/Camp017.jpg
View off the front porch to the St. John's River
http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l524/JimPushee/Camp020.jpg
Kitchen with the ability to feed up to 20 Fisherman/Hunters no problem
http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l524/JimPushee/Camp023.jpg
We even have a loft poker room with ALL the conveniences.


----------



## arhassett (Oct 12, 2008)

Great pics everyone.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

I should be closing on this on in a month or so. It sits on 19 acres of good hunting land.


----------



## TWright33 (Dec 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Let's see some more!!


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

Well since guys are posting pictures of castles and everything else, here's a few recent shots from camp.








This saves a ton of propane & chow is awsome







I fixed up a `68 Woodsman 







My current solar system charges 2x deepcycles in parallel, plenty of power for lights, charging aa/aaa's, radio/cd player, stove-vent fan, & my 18v ryobi tool batteries with an inverter when I need to. I also have enough reserve for a powerchill cooler on weekends, eliminating the need for ice. Next years goal is an engel or edgestar.


----------



## pollockalope (Feb 1, 2010)

Now I wanna camo my propanw tank!:angel:


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome thread guys! We don't have anything fancy, but we are lucky to have my grandparents old house on the family farm. They just recently moved out of it, gonna be a weird hunting season up there without them.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Fantail said:


> Well since guys are posting pictures of castles and everything else, here's a few recent shots from camp.
> 
> View attachment 1138287
> 
> ...


That's awesome. I really dig the solar setup!!!


----------



## Ala_Archer (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's mine. It's only about 900 square feet. Located in NW Alabama.


----------



## feathermax ed (Jun 29, 2010)

good old cabin






willie said:


> "Cabin"? Who needs a cabin? :wink:


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

Our cabin is complete. I will be adding some mounts this week. Here are a couple pics before adding mounts.


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

View attachment 1205960


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

First time using tapatalk. This is the outside pic.


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

Thats not a cabin, thats my dream home!!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

James... I'm digging that cabin. Let's see some more places, guys.


----------



## CarbonExpress (Sep 5, 2011)

I need a new door that doesn't let the elements in :wink:


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

I added a couple mounts to try and make the place more comfortable. Sorry it's a cell pic.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

^^ Those mounts look awesome in there. How many square feet is the place?


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

CarbonExpress said:


> View attachment 1227585
> 
> 
> I need a new door that doesn't let the elements in :wink:


Your wife got you a good one.... huh?


----------



## cbigbear (Jul 22, 2009)

Still a work in progress


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

Man some of you guys/gals have some really sweet places.....maybe one day


----------



## Ol' Toxey (Dec 8, 2008)

http://sixshooterlandandtimbercompany.com


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

cbigbear said:


> Still a work in progress
> 
> View attachment 1227721
> 
> ...


That's all you need for a hunting lodge. Post pics up when you have the remodel done.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

I really would love to sell my 6 year old house and build a yankee barn home......
www.yankeebarnhomes.com
I have a itch to do one of these homes, but the way it looks, i will be dying in my current home. If the dam home market can come back by $50k then i have a shot!

*Anyone on here ever done a yankee barn home, or ever heard of them..*Here is a small representation of yankee barn home photos from their website


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

^^ That would be amazing. I love the tall rock fireplace!!


----------



## K9-26 (Oct 25, 2006)

Very cool thread guys. Gives me hope on my dream!


----------



## marshdog (Sep 3, 2004)

Our camp in the Tuscarora State Forest. It was started in 1929 by a group of guys from Mountville, PA. The original camp burned in 1952 then they built this one. A lot of camps in the state forest are leftovers from Teddy Roosevelt's CCC program. A lot of cool history behind them. No running water or electric, just gas lamps and stove. Spring for drinking water across the street, woodstove for heat, and an outhouse out back. Sleeps 18 comfortably in bunk beds upstairs.


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

so jealous of this thread


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

morning jolt!!!!!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Different seasons
View attachment 1228376
View attachment 1228377


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

Ill play..My family farm..House built in early 1900s...No running water. Only Well Water. Outhouse..No [email protected] bath only..Warm Morning Stove...Note the huge oak tree..20ft at the base...

After a week up here, YOUR UNDERWEAR STAND UP when u take them off! lol so much for scent control...


----------



## bigredhunter00 (Jan 20, 2011)

MNmike said:


> Don't ya mean "Spies Like Us" ?
> 
> Loved that movie...


I think he means STRIPES


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Mathias said:


> Different seasons
> View attachment 1228376
> View attachment 1228377


Mathias, you have an awesome place!!!!!! beautiful pics, beautiful background as well.....
You must have some nice bucks roaming around your acreage.
Nice john deere 3020 series
post some more dude


----------



## Basstar (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for serving! Cool pic.


ahunter55 said:


> This is one dug in on the side of a hill with my Marine Buddies in 63. Just a hole & your poncho or 1/2 of a shelter if needed. I'm the Navy Corpsman in the white T.
> Slept in a few other's similar.


----------



## bps3040 (Oct 20, 2003)

We are in the middle of know where in West Texas.. We use rain water for a shower water....gutters on house into a 450 gallon tank and overflow into 250 (picture shows only 250 gallon tank, we now have it in series). We use propane, solar, gel cell batteries and generator in summer. Love it there. We also have Whitetail and Mule deer :thumbs_up...and Fluffy, our local mountain lion that we cannot get a shot at.


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

CarbonExpress said:


> View attachment 1227585
> 
> 
> I need a new door that doesn't let the elements in :wink:


What have you got against Hoyt?


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

bps3040 said:


> We are in the middle of know where in West Texas.. We use rain water for a shower water....gutters on house into a 450 gallon tank and overflow into 250 (picture shows only 250 gallon tank, we now have it in series). We use propane, solar, gel cell batteries and generator in summer. Love it there. We also have Whitetail and Mule deer :thumbs_up...and Fluffy, our local mountain lion that we cannot get a shot at.


I would love to hear a bit more about your water system..Heating it as well! PM if you feel the need

thanks


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

These are some really sweet cabins.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Grifter said:


> Some great looking hunting cabins! Here's our cabin in MN. It's a mile back in on our property and we never see another person or a vehicle.


Nice post. Great cabin and nice clean photo of your buck. BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## leftyhunter (Mar 6, 2005)

New York Hillbilly: What brand of tent is that--Cabelas? Looks like the Breaks in MT


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

bps3040 said:


> We are in the middle of know where in West Texas.. We use rain water for a shower water....gutters on house into a 450 gallon tank and overflow into 250 (picture shows only 250 gallon tank, we now have it in series). We use propane, solar, gel cell batteries and generator in summer. Love it there. We also have Whitetail and Mule deer :thumbs_up...and Fluffy, our local mountain lion that we cannot get a shot at.


Wow, I'm digging the water system. With Propane, solar and batteries.... Al Gore wants to hug you... I kid, I kid. But seriously, that's freaking awesome.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

how about some more post and beam homes / cabins.....

let's get this thread going again


----------



## ashmass (Nov 24, 2010)

Moose camp and trapping cabin, Smelt creek, Naknek River, Alaska.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

^^^That's a true hunter's cabin!! Cool pics!!!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bump to keep this thread alive


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 1233823


Cut my big field below the house in preparation for tree and warm season grass planting in the Spring. Sure changed the look :mg: but the end result will add alot of wildlife appeal to my property as well as visual enhancement.


----------



## catfish2 (Aug 15, 2010)

Here is ours..........bowhuntin/turkey chasin/fishin/4 wheelin/relaxin/hideaway...........was a long time comin


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Mathias said:


> View attachment 1233823
> 
> 
> Cut my big field below the house in preparation for tree and warm season grass planting in the Spring. Sure changed the look :mg: but the end result will add alot of wildlife appeal to my property as well as visual enhancement.


hey how current is that pic.....?


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

catfish2 said:


> Here is ours..........bowhuntin/turkey chasin/fishin/4 wheelin/relaxin/hideaway...........was a long time comin




Very nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Saturday.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

catfish2 said:


> Here is ours..........bowhuntin/turkey chasin/fishin/4 wheelin/relaxin/hideaway...........was a long time comin


Mine as well. It's a great feeling, isn't it!!!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Mathias said:


> Saturday.


i figured it was recent....looks like michigan so far this winter, 
i'm guessing your a few degrees warmer
what town is your place in....?
Great place and great looking land!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Town? Lol, no town nearby. That's why I love it.
Saturday it was 10 degrees.
View attachment 1233883


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Mathias said:


> Town? Lol, no town nearby. That's why I love it.
> Saturday it was 10 degrees.
> View attachment 1233883


10 degrees, no kidding.........
man we were 40 ish degrees.....
i figured you were a bit warmer........


----------



## aberg (Jul 7, 2009)

This is a great thread!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

it is the best thread,
2nd best would be pics from the stand


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Pic from the past weekend from one of my stands. I like to just sit in them and look around.
Overlooking a failed food plot, nearly 30" of rain in Aug/Sept.
View attachment 1234251


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Mathias said:


> Pic from the past weekend from one of my stands. I like to just sit in them and look around.
> Overlooking a failed food plot, nearly 30" of rain in Aug/Sept.
> View attachment 1234251


nice pic again
30 inches of rain........holy crap!

you definately don't have to go far from your house, makes dragging a snap, but you have the John Deere for that, throw it in the bucket...lol


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bump for the morning


----------



## l8_apexer (Dec 14, 2008)

took a year to get it done..and 25 years to get started. Should have done this a long time ago.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

l8_apexer said:


> took a year to get it done..and 25 years to get started. Should have done this a long time ago.
> 
> View attachment 1236234
> 
> ...



I like the shower. LOL


----------



## l8_apexer (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey I got by with that shower and a sleeping bag for a year-- only reason to finish it out was so the wife would come, and I wouldn't get yelled out so much for being gone on weekends. Now she can come.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bump for the revival of a cool thread!!!!


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

Tau44 said:


> WOW, some great places! I have a piece of property with eletricity but NO water (county water or well). That is my problem. Any suggestions that don't cost a forunate on water for a cabin. I would like to build a small one but would like a bathroom and small shower but we can't get water run to our property. To expensive. The closest place to hook on to county water is about a mile. I thought about having it hauled in but does water get stale if not used alot?


We too have elec. but no water. What we have done is add a barrel of water, a small water heater, and an RV pump. We have a shower with hot/cold, kitchen sink with hot/cold. For a toilet we went with something called an Incinolet. It's basically a 220v stainless steel incinerator that burns the "junk" into a fine ash. We have 8-9 guys in camp some times and keeps up with all of us. In fact, if you are not first, you have a warm seat, lol.
As a rule, when you go up there, just bring 5 gallons of water for every person, each 2-3 days and you are fine. The local gas station lets us fill water jugs if we need it and it's only a 4 mile drive. This set-up has worked great. We did do a holding tank with drains from the shower and sink.


----------



## shockman (Apr 16, 2009)

Here are a few...
Family camp in WMU2F Pennsylvania.




























This is the Montana digs


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Shockman, Is your aframe in Lycoming co. near williamsport


----------



## shockman (Apr 16, 2009)

bowtecher82nd said:


> Hey Shockman, Is your aframe in Lycoming co. near williamsport


Nope... Forest county near Tionesta.


----------



## elkhunter130 (Nov 26, 2005)

Mine is a trailer, no pics sorry


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

menominee co,mi


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

park falls,wi


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bump for the best thread


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

let's get this thread jumpin again!!!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ok here is my deer camp. I just happen to stay all year.LOL


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Ours burnt to the ground this year. Very sad day for us.


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

Hunting camp, base camp, retirement center, grandkids recreation park, all rolled into one. God has been good to us!


----------



## aberg (Jul 7, 2009)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> ok here is my deer camp. I just happen to stay all year.LOL


That's purty!


----------



## aberg (Jul 7, 2009)

410gage said:


> Hunting camp, base camp, retirement center, grandkids recreation park, all rolled into one. God has been good to us!


Holy s**t! Thats awesome! Nice work!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

aberg said:


> That's purty!


Stunning is more like it...
i assume it's in new york....
I would love to live there someday.....Alot more scenic than michigan...lol


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

410gage said:


> Hunting camp, base camp, retirement center, grandkids recreation park, all rolled into one. God has been good to us!




wow that is nice!!!!!
how many acres...?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

410gage. Beautiful! That's what I want when I retire down Virginia/N.Carolina way...


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

Thx guys! Just 48 acres more or less. And the woman who owns this place lets me hunt and fish here, and do all the maintenance, and sleep with her!
That last part is only true for the last 42 years tho! Hah!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow what a awfully nice woman... Your a lucky dawg!!!! Nice home 410


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Guys loved looking at all of them everyone of you should be proud.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

let's some new cabins or homes...


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

let's revive this thread


----------



## drop_tine (Jun 28, 2005)

l8_apexer said:


> took a year to get it done..and 25 years to get started. Should have done this a long time ago.
> 
> View attachment 1236234
> 
> ...


I'd really like to build something like this, you have any more pics?


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

drop_tine said:


> I'd really like to build something like this, you have any more pics?



it looks practical, and most importantly it probably is really inexpensive to build the shell...
i would love to hear some #'s $$$ on what they have into it.


----------



## ejay (Dec 16, 2011)

I like this guys thinking.... http://www.tincancabin.com/

Now as for the metal building my best friend built his house that way and loves it. If I had to do I all over again I would've went that route as well. It's strong, way cheaper and will last a very long time.


----------



## Sparkkky (Sep 29, 2005)

RT1 said:


> it looks practical, and most importantly it probably is really inexpensive to build the shell...
> i would love to hear some #'s $$$ on what they have into it.


Pricing one out now, 30 by 70 includes 20 by 30 shop, ten foot roll up in the end, twelve foot walls, and a 4/12 pitch roof with 8' eve's down front and back with gutters, building steel with doors is $20000.00.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

ejay said:


> I like this guys thinking.... http://www.tincancabin.com/
> 
> Now as for the metal building my best friend built his house that way and loves it. If I had to do I all over again I would've went that route as well. It's strong, way cheaper and will last a very long time.



pretty cool.....you have to check it out
i wonder what this person has into the process
very unique...
not sure how insulated it would be but.....it has to be pretty dam well built and airtight...


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bump for the morning....

let's get this revived


----------



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

Not mine but it's where I stayed in northern Saskatchewan while moose and bear hunting a couple years ago. It's just south of Hudson Bay, Saskatchewan. Just a few hours drive from here in the south.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

RT1 said:


> Stunning is more like it...
> i assume it's in new york....
> I would love to live there someday.....Alot more scenic than michigan...lol


Much more public ground in mich. I go to U.P every fall grouse hunting


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

410gage said:


> Hunting camp, base camp, retirement center, grandkids recreation park, all rolled into one. God has been good to us!


thats beautiful. do you need an extra grandkid?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bump for today


----------



## Rick Hodges (Nov 3, 2008)

My cabin...the tip of the mitt of Michigan...base camp for trout fishing, turkey and coyote hunting. I deer hunt the UP.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Enjoyed the pics!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bump for the most awesome thread......atleast the top 10


----------



## leroy8541 (Jun 29, 2011)

deer camp


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Built in the 30's. Had to take a train so far, and then horse in the rest of the way. Love it there








Of coarse horse trail is now a road and so on.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bump for the morning


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

410gage said:


> Hunting camp, base camp, retirement center, grandkids recreation park, all rolled into one. God has been good to us!


410.....you're living my dream! Beautiful place!


----------



## swamp1911 (Feb 20, 2010)

*We call it the Culdesack!*

The 2nd part of Deer camp in Hancock County, GA.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Good thread!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Great thread...........keep the train rolling!


----------



## Son of Rooster (Mar 3, 2007)

Took the old barn, poured concete, windows, doors, fixed roof, roll up door, gutters and wood burner. Have a cistern and electric soon...life is good.


----------



## irishiup (Dec 19, 2010)

Built my father and friends with some help from local Amish in NW Pennsylvania. Our home for two weeks every late Oct./early Nov.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bump for the morning......keep it rolling!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bump for saturday morning


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bump


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

let's keep this rolling.....


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bump for the morning


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bump for the day


----------



## figo40 (Jun 1, 2012)

Not Just for hunting, we use it year round. It will be my Bowhunting camp this year for the first time in about 10 years.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

figo40 said:


> Not Just for hunting, we use it year round. It will be my Bowhunting camp this year for the first time in about 10 years.
> View attachment 1389422
> 
> 
> View attachment 1389424



*Very nice!* :thumb:


----------



## Sparkkky (Sep 29, 2005)

Signing contract for a steel cabin 30' x 70' x 10' with 25' x 30' shop, with 8' covered porches front and back 70' long, with a 4/12 pitch roof, Rustic red for the roof and light gray walls, propane, Fridge-freezer, range that runs without 120V, wall heater, and propane wall sconces for light, and gas hot water, and propane generator for when I need A/C. since I am a electrical contractor it will be fully wired if I decide to pay the 21,000.00 for electric. Now I need to work on my water supply,

Will be six to eight weeks before the building is up and I will post pictures.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Sparkkky said:


> Signing contract for a steel cabin 30' x 70' x 10' with 25' x 30' shop, with 8' covered porches front and back 70' long, with a 4/12 pitch roof, Rustic red for the roof and light gray walls, propane, Fridge-freezer, range that runs without 120V, wall heater, and propane wall sconces for light, and gas hot water, and propane generator for when I need A/C. since I am a electrical contractor it will be fully wired if I decide to pay the 21,000.00 for electric. Now I need to work on my water supply,
> 
> Will be six to eight weeks before the building is up and I will post pictures.


sounds great....let's see pics
i assume it's in oklahoma...


----------



## Sparkkky (Sep 29, 2005)

RT1 said:


> sounds great....let's see pics
> i assume it's in oklahoma...


Yes its in OK! Delayed alittle had to change contractors, we have a few changes, going to build a large solar system with eighteen panels and sixteen monster batterys, with a Generac off grid generator for back up and to help maximize battery life, going to build a inground battery shed to keep them around 77 Deg. in summer or the 100+ days will shorten life also, going to use Mini split A/C for cooling as some convert to DC and that calls for less power. Full 30 percent tax credit for solar until 2016 and if you can't use it up in one year it rolls over!:thumbs_up The solar will make 120/240V so I can use common water pump and energy star fridge, with propane instant hot water, back up heat and range.

Changed to twelve foot walls with a vaulted ceiling and the living, dining, and kitchen is one large room, every room has a window and most are 6' tall. Soon as its up I will post a Pic.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Sparkkky said:


> Yes its in OK! Delayed alittle had to change contractors, we have a few changes, going to build a large solar system with eighteen panels and sixteen monster batterys, with a Generac off grid generator for back up and to help maximize battery life, going to build a inground battery shed to keep them around 77 Deg. in summer or the 100+ days will shorten life also, going to use Mini split A/C for cooling as some convert to DC and that calls for less power. Full 30 percent tax credit for solar until 2016 and if you can't use it up in one year it rolls over!:thumbs_up The solar will make 120/240V so I can use common water pump and energy star fridge, with propane instant hot water, back up heat and range.
> 
> Changed to twelve foot walls with a vaulted ceiling and the living, dining, and kitchen is one large room, every room has a window and most are 6' tall. Soon as its up I will post a Pic.


sounds awesome, can't wait to see pics

by the way the company that i work for (sales) we sell Generac, standby and portable. If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## mekeroth (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice place Mike, where in NE MN are you? We have family cabin on Island Lake NW of Duluth, Dad bought the lot 51 years ago and keeping it going, lots of memories...will post some pics soon.


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

Here is mine


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

old Graybeard said:


> Here is mine
> View attachment 1443797


let's see some more pics of this....
what all do you have in there......
how do you heat
what about water etc.....


----------



## E_Rodrig_SQ2 (Dec 15, 2004)

Here is were we spend a week each November. It is in the Upper Peninsula here in Michigan, way over in Menominee County. Been going up there for the past 16-17years. It belonged to my uncles father-in-law, who left it to my aunt and her brothers and sister. Its not exactly a cabin, but nothing fancy either. The old man actually grew up in this house. The main, original part of the house has electricity, but no heat or running water, we heat it with an old wood stove shown in the third pic. In the second picture the door you see there goes to the addition they added about 20+ years ago. There is a bathroom there and also a kitchen area (with electricity). But they never finished it. It has bare stud walls, and the flooring is just the sub-flooring they installed so we just use it as an area to store our gear.





























I wish I had a place of my own that was closer, but I still love going up to the farm. Looking through the pics I have of it to post here gave me the itch to get up there. Too bad there is still 3 months until that trip. I am trying to make a bowhunting trip in October but I'm not sure if it will happen.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

awesome thread....keep it going


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bump


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Let's see some more pics of cabins, tents, trailer camp sites etc..


----------



## makingscents (Jun 9, 2011)

View attachment 1457255

View attachment 1457254


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

^^ Very nice setup.


----------



## OrrHunter1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Lets see some of those MN cabins!


----------



## Chad1980 (Aug 14, 2012)

Mine has wheels. Lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 195B&C (Dec 17, 2011)

Marked for later so I can take pics of mine.


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

my place in WI





























And Indiana. This is actually my parents house and I hunt their woods. LOL


----------



## ungawa (Nov 15, 2009)

Considered yourselfs blessed, most of these cabins are nicer than any house i have lived in.


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm a spot & stalk back country destination hunter so all my money is spent on outta state licenses and tags. This is how I roll. Just depends on whether there are trees or roads.


----------



## WMI BOWHUNTER (Jul 16, 2010)

mainjet said:


> my place in WI
> View attachment 1575067
> 
> View attachment 1575071
> ...


i really like your house in Wisconsin...
what lake is that..?


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

Home and cabin I guess you'd say. 75 acres of hunting around me and my closest stand is about 200 yards away! Small, but we are very comfortable in it. It's 30x60 with a little over half being living quarters and the rest is the garage/shop.


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

WMI BOWHUNTER said:


> i really like your house in Wisconsin...
> what lake is that..?


Thank you.

It's a small unnamed lake. Some locals call it Dickey Lake because the guy that built the house ran a business named Dickey Tackle out of there. 

If your ever up in the Land O' Lakes area and you are looking for a place to rent, check us out. 

http://www.vrbo.com/435877


----------



## SDHockin (Aug 30, 2011)

Almost Finished
Shawn


----------



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

Here is mine.


----------



## WMI BOWHUNTER (Jul 16, 2010)

SDHockin said:


> Almost Finished
> Shawn
> View attachment 1587242
> 
> View attachment 1587244


very nice as well......
did you build it new......?


----------



## SDHockin (Aug 30, 2011)

WMI BOWHUNTER said:


> very nice as well......
> did you build it new......?


Thank you and Yes, All out of pocket, No bank/loans, Wish it was bigger, but it's easy to heat (wood) the way it is.


----------



## WMI BOWHUNTER (Jul 16, 2010)

SDHockin said:


> Thank you and Yes, All out of pocket, No bank/loans, Wish it was bigger, but it's easy to heat (wood) the way it is.


do you live in it year round...
how many sq. ft.
let's see some interior shots.
thanks


----------



## SDHockin (Aug 30, 2011)

WMI BOWHUNTER said:


> do you live in it year round...
> how many sq. ft.
> let's see some interior shots.
> thanks


No, I'm there most every weekend though, 24'L x 20'W w/6' porch so 480 sq. ft living area, Solar and Gen. for power, no water yet, Sauna to be built this summer I hope!

































Bedroom and 1/2 bath also but no pics.


----------



## WMI BOWHUNTER (Jul 16, 2010)

SDHockin said:


> No, I'm there most every weekend though, 24'L x 20'W w/6' porch so 480 sq. ft living area, Solar and Gen. for power, no water yet, Sauna to be built this summer I hope!
> View attachment 1587764
> View attachment 1587765
> 
> ...


that's paradise right there!!!
very nice, thanks for sharing
pm'd you


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

SDHockin said:


> No, I'm there most every weekend though, 24'L x 20'W w/6' porch so 480 sq. ft living area, Solar and Gen. for power, no water yet, Sauna to be built this summer I hope!
> View attachment 1587764
> View attachment 1587765
> 
> ...


Stellar job and awesome looking. I like the layout, if possible could you post a few more pics of the inside?


----------



## SDHockin (Aug 30, 2011)

Extreme vft17 said:


> Stellar job and awesome looking. I like the layout, if possible could you post a few more pics of the inside?


Thank you, I'll be there Fri. evening, I'll get some better pics as these are all I have right now, I have about 17" of snow to plow when I get there and the driveway is 3/8 mi. long, so, hope I can get in!


----------



## Wardens Worry (Nov 9, 2009)

Western Mountains of Maine. No running water, no electricity. Spend more time flyfishing and upland hunting than chasing deer as the woods are big and the bucks are more and more scarce....but we love it.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

SDHockin said:


> No, I'm there most every weekend though, 24'L x 20'W w/6' porch so 480 sq. ft living area, Solar and Gen. for power, no water yet, Sauna to be built this summer I hope!
> View attachment 1587764
> View attachment 1587765
> 
> ...


Excellent work, one of the nicest on this thread.


----------



## irishjim (Sep 13, 2004)

Hunt'n home sweet home.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Not a cabin as such but our summer villa - great access to local wildlife: Red stag, fallow deer, foxes, wild boar, mouflon and the like.

Don´t have any of the exterior as the painting isn´t complete yet. 

Pool finished










Surrounding views of La Maroma


----------



## jusoldave (Apr 28, 2012)

Man, lookin' at some of these "cabins", I'm coming to the conclusion I'm not qualified to be an AT member; heck, the vehicles parked in front of some of 'em cost more than my _house_!

To insert my financial perspective, irishjim's hunting cabin is a close relative to my family manse: 




irishjim said:


> Hunt'n home sweet home.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1587934


Apparently, I need a new career...


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

PAstringking said:


> 85 acres of pure family tradition....pee of the porch because we can


This one looks familiar. Is this in Central PA?


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

Around Wyalusing Pa


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

PAstringking said:


> Around Wyalusing Pa


Reminds me of a camp I visited in Lycoming Co. called the Lost 8.


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

jusoldave said:


> Man, lookin' at some of these "cabins", I'm coming to the conclusion I'm not qualified to be an AT member; heck, the vehicles parked in front of some of 'em cost more than my _house_!
> 
> To insert my financial perspective, irishjim's hunting cabin is a close relative to my family manse:
> 
> ...


Some of the coolest places I have seen on here are the ones that are just shacks out in the middle of nowhere. Honestly, that welded up van could be real fun just parked out in the woods far away from everything. Sleeping in there and living off the land then waking up and hunting the woods. That could be super cool.

But of course that's just me. A shack in Alaska with no running water or electricity is starting to seem more and more appealing as things get more and more hectic.


----------



## SDHockin (Aug 30, 2011)

Extreme vft17 said:


> Stellar job and awesome looking. I like the layout, if possible could you post a few more pics of the inside?


 Here are more pics, Instead of getting everyone's e-mail add., I'll put them here!
Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Buick80 (Mar 18, 2009)

ttt - any new cabins out there?


----------



## KY_BowGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

Plo


----------



## Jesse Schultz (Sep 11, 2013)

nitroteam said:


> Not really a hunting cabin but its our home.
> 4 bedroom 2 bath 2140 square feet.
> It has 2000 square feet of deck that wraps around the back. So glad I moved from the city 9 years ago.


That is my kind of place


----------



## Wade B (Jan 8, 2014)

We have no plumbing. There is electric however. Heated outhouse. A/C in the cabin. Gas stove. Most importantly, we are in the heart of over 1,000,000 acres of public hunting land and countless lakes.

I case anyone is interested. We rent it out by the weekend or the week. Snowmobilers, hunters (grouse, moose, bear deer), fisherman, etc. It is available to all. 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Buyck-Cabin-Rental/638859116126954


----------



## WIarcher (Sep 7, 2005)

Here is our family cabin located in central WI. It was purchased by my parents about 20 years ago because it was a dream of my Dad's for his kids and grandkids to always have a place of our own to hunt. We have taken deer there every year since, including my daughter, who was the first granddaughter to shoot her first deer there this year. Wish Dad was still with us to see the smile on her face. Lots of good memories!!


----------



## Rairdog (Sep 7, 2012)

Before and after of river cabin. I had just jacked it up 7 ft to get above 100 yr flood.


Camper at farm for hunting and working during deer season. 



Old barn at farm


----------



## Junglekat (Sep 7, 2006)

Great thread great cabins and property.Would love to have one.I don't see how you guys have these away from no where and nobody tear them up or vandalize them,steal everything out of them.You could not have something like that where live I in KY.


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

5 acres with open hunting for miles around it. Not an over abundance of deer but a few. Miles and miles of 4 wheeler and snowmobile trails.


----------



## pilsbury38 (Dec 9, 2012)

Junglekat said:


> Great thread great cabins and property.Would love to have one.I don't see how you guys have these away from no where and nobody tear them up or vandalize them,steal everything out of them.You could not have something like that where live I in KY.


I had one in northern lp michigan and thats exactly what happened. They broke in and took everything right down to the pictures on the wall! Even the copper gas line for the gas lights. Now i have a camper and it goes home with me. Sometimes i still miss the cabin


----------



## ewilke (Dec 2, 2013)

I cant look at this thread anymore I AM GETTING DEPRESSED, I wish I could live where you guys live.


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

Central Pa









Game lounge


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Bump.. let's see some more pics.


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have been working hard this spring.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Not a cabin but I just bought a new house and a few acres with this on it that were gonna finish the inside for my dad to stay in while he's up hunting has a 240 hookup inside to to bring in a camper


----------



## Arlodog (Dec 6, 2013)

Our cabin in the Shenandoah Valley of Va. This is located in big woods with no agriculture close by except for the food plot by the cabin. Not a lot of deer but a few decent ones around. Lots of bears and turkeys though.


----------



## Arlodog (Dec 6, 2013)

Arlodog said:


> Our cabin in the Shenandoah Valley of Va. This is located in big woods with no agriculture close by except for the food plot by the cabin. Not a lot of deer but a few decent ones around. Lots of bears and turkeys though.










sorry, technical difficulties.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 1972755


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Mathias said:


> View attachment 1972755


That's almost identical to mine.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

robbcayman said:


> It's not much, but it serves as a great little seasonal hunting base camp. It hardly ever snows there, so I though that would make a unique picture. It has satellite tv, air conditioning, just plumbed it and we're putting in a small shower and toilet next month. It's located in the hills of S.E. Oklahoma.


Consider an Incinolet before you install a septic, if you have electricity that is!


----------



## crockrj (Oct 28, 2009)

Our place in Alabama. Sits on 100 acres.
Cabin when it was under construction. (7 years ago)

Barn:

Pavilion: where we watch football games and grill out.

Skinning Shed:


----------



## lovestobowhunt (Aug 14, 2009)

Here is ours...









Just kidding, found this out in the woods while hunting.

Like a few others, I have a portable cabin 









There are some great cabins on this thread!


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

heres my house i hunt around it sometimes and live in it full time.. lake front to some of the best fishing bass and cats around too.. i love it just a little small with the girlfriend and 2 boys but hey a great start.. would never sell it maybe rent it out some day but ill always keep it.


----------



## Bamabow (May 21, 2003)

Another one from Alabama...middle Alabama


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm always keeping tabs on this site. They have some great properties for sale for those that want to get away. :wink:
If I ever win the lotto one of them will be mine. :darkbeer:

http://www.survivalrealty.com/


----------



## cstet (Oct 12, 2011)

Here is our new one, almost done. We lost our old one in '12 in a bad forest fire.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

wvbowhunter. said:


> heres my house i hunt around it sometimes and live in it full time.. lake front to some of the best fishing bass and cats around too.. i love it just a little small with the girlfriend and 2 boys but hey a great start.. would never sell it maybe rent it out some day but ill always keep it.


Those are some big cats man.


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

mn5503 said:


> Those are some big cats man.


Thanks man... If u wanna see all the ones I've caught check out great outdoors then fishing forum on here I got a ongoing thread titled catfishing.. We have big cats from people throwing Em in from the ohio river in the past.


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

crockrj said:


> Our place in Alabama. Sits on 100 acres.
> Cabin when it was under construction. (7 years ago)
> 
> Barn:
> ...


I like roughing it too but I just don't know if I could rough it that hard. Maybe I could for a day or two I guess lol

Great place man! I LOVE that barn!


----------



## palmbuck (Jun 13, 2014)

Forest county PA


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

mainjet said:


> Great place man! I LOVE that barn!


Me too! I'm going to copy those outbuildings to some degree. Sweet!


----------



## MNhntr (Oct 13, 2006)

My dads cabin. And mine. We need to treat and stain the outside yet on mine.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

:wink:


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

goathollow said:


> Consider an Incinolet before you install a septic, if you have electricity that is!


It already had a septic on the property. We do have electricity and running water. It has really changed. I will update with some new pics soon.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Wow, every place on this thread is nice. Some make my house look like a tar paper shack, but they are awesome


----------



## cypert2 (Aug 9, 2011)

My cabin I built a couple of years ago. Made out of all cypress.


----------



## nikki6gun (Sep 7, 2007)

In unit 3c AZ


----------



## crockrj (Oct 28, 2009)

posco said:


> Me too! I'm going to copy those outbuildings to some degree. Sweet!


Thanks, guys! We enjoy it all year long. Going up next weekend to prep some fields and plant some chufas.


----------



## PSR II (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's one of mine.


----------



## zecow224 (Jun 10, 2014)

This one coming from Park Falls, WI. Cabin was built the year after WWII by 6 brothers, 5 off whom served. The shack was constructed using all scrap material. The only money that was spent on the cabin was the land that was purchased for 32 dollars a 40 back in 1939 (160 acres bought, mainly used for fire wood). Only 1 off the 6 brothers is still around, he spends opening weekend out at the cabin every year which is impressive for an 87 year old. Oh and I forgot to mention he cuts 4 cords off wood that we have to burn before we can leave.


----------



## Oceantoad1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Just got this place in Dec 2012. 10 acres that butts up to. 4000 acres of federal land. We call it The a Shangri-La


----------



## Bowhuntertim214 (Jun 19, 2012)

fun thread... bump it up...


----------

